# Advice needed on wine and IVF!



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one, we are due to start ICSI number 2 in May. I come on my period around the 9th so that's when the stims will start. What is everyone's opinion on drinking wine up to that point? Can anyone give me any stories for or against, whether it's made no difference to your treatments, or a huge one.

We've got a weekend away this week and that will be my last weekend drinking any wine until treatment which gives me 2 months or thereabout until stims. I wanted to do the whole 3 months without but that didn't happen I'm afraid.

My only problem is that I have my best (male) friend's wedding on May 2nd. I have massive amount of history with this friend, and was in love with him for years when we were younger. Although I'm in a very happy relationship now with my fiance who I adore, I still feel very strange about watching this guy get married, which I guess is fairly normal. 

It's just me and my sister going and she's a very sociable person, and likes a glass or two of bubbly and wine at a wedding (who doesn't!). Anyway, we barely know anyone at the wedding, and I know I'd just feel much more relaxed about the whole thing if I was able to have a glass or two of wine throughout the evening. Problem is it's the 2nd May and we're due to start on the 9th.

I guess my question is, should I just abstain? I know it seems such a small thing in the grand scheme of everything, and it's not like I want to go and get smashed, which I don't, but I know it would help relax me.

Any advice welcome xxxxxxx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I honestly don't think it makes any difference, as long as you drink in moderation. Enjoy your friend's wedding!


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

There are so many stories of women getting pregnant when out 'partying' all the time and sadly stories on these boards of women who don't drink at all but still don't have the success we are all looking for.  It is therefore hard to ever know what to do best.  

Personally, I would be as strict as I can be from now onwards (or at least after your weekend away!) but have a wee night off for the wedding.  A few glasses of wine as a one off won't do any harm and might help relax you for treatment.  But that's just my tuppence worth.  However as most people will advise, you have to do what you are comfortable with.

Enjoy your weekend!
Turia x


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Turia and Crazyhorse. Appreciate the replies! Seems like such a silly thing to be stressing about xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have always had 1/2 glasses of wine on a weekend and both my cycles worked.  

You don't have to go mad, but a nice glass of champagne to toast the married couple could be nice.

X


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Littlecat,

It's very confusing as you get so many different opinions on the matter of drinking before IVF. My consultant said a few drinks here and there isn't going to cause any issues. I have virtually gone the whole 3 months without any alcohol, but I did have 2 or 3 evenings where I had a few glasses of wine back in February. As long as you don't go crazy you should be fine.

Good luck x


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Stacey and Jomo - so nice to have people replying without any judgement and such kind considered opinion x


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

It's always good to hear other people's opinions without judgment, that's what is so good about this site. 

Can I ask if everyone here has given up Caffeine in the 3 months leading up to IVF? I have been having cups of coffee at the weekends and I'm now worried I should have given up altogether!

Thanks x


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

You should do what you are comfortable with.  I gave up caffeine and alcohol 'cos I don't wait to look back and think "What if". But many ladies do drink both and have no problems getting pregnant at all.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I cut down to one cup of tea a day on my first two cycles, and BFN. Went back to my normal daily coffee intake on the last two cycles, and BFP both times. I think if you keep it under 200 mg of caffeine a day, having a little coffee or tea really doesn't make a significant difference.


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

I used to drink a lot of coffee but did try and cut down.  However a couple of years ago I got the Norovirus and couldn't touch the stuff for 5 days.  As withdrawal had been masked by being ill anyway, I decided to switch to decaf as I was only a few weeks from treatment at that time anyway.

I now have 1 decaf a day but still miss coffee all this time later.  I never managed to completely give up the wine though! 

However again, a coffee a day won't do any harm....

Turia x


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice ladies xx


----------



## wenisk (Feb 12, 2013)

I' never got drunk while cycling but did have a few glasses of wine every time I was out ( which was usually once every wkd) got pregnant on both attempts. But as everyone else said you need to be comfortable with your choice. I did make sure I exercised and ate really well including making fresh vegetable juice every day just to balance it all out


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I think it's fine to drink in moderation in the lead up to IVF. The only time I completely cut it out is when stimms start and during the 2ww. Enjoy the wedding Littlecat! Xx


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!! I cut out coffee and tea and alcohol for over 6 weeks before stims last time and we didn't even get to fertilisation. Boo!!!! I'm a bit more relaxed about everything this time, who knows maybe that'll help!

I still have quite a bit of tea at work but after this weekend I'm going to try limit to a cup a day and then have rooibos (which I like and is naturally caffeine free) and decaf earl grey.

I have a healthy diet, lots of protein etc. Need to up how much water I'm drinking though. Oh dear, the trials and tribulations of IVF ay ladies!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Littlesaint (Jun 28, 2014)

With caffeine I think it is not so much about the effect on the developing egg but cortisol levels and how it affects conception. As a result, I am gradually cutting down as I down regulate and stick to one tea a day while stimming, rather than giving up for the entire three months prior to treatment. With alcohol, I am easing off a little earlier than that and abstaining during stimming.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if you are sure you're able to just have a couple then drink, but if you think you'll get overcome by the emotion of the day and two drinks will lead to a bottle and then months of regret... it's not that it would make it fail, it's about worrying that it did (if you are unlucky) because you need to feel like you did everything you could or you'll go crazy. How about sprizters/ wine and soda or even Buck's Fizz then move on to orange juice nobody will notice the difference. good luck.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I would have a drink! Enjoy yourself!!

It was my 30th at the end of august and i got soooooo drunk. I was doing wine, cocktails and shots (ooops) i can slightly recall me having a crafty *** too (that was naughty).
I then had a hen night on the 13th september where i delibratley drove so i couldnt drink.. over the course of the night, i had 3 small wines. I started stims on the 19th september and as you can see, everything is going well so far.

I think its really heathy for your state of mind to try and enjoy yourself and as easier said than done, not to get too wrapped up in the treatment as such. 

Enjoy xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I cut down in the lead up to the last successful cycle, the night before DF and I drank half a bottle of red wine each and i think I even had a few mojitos. I still drink tea, I couldn't cut that out, but I only had one cup in the morning followed by decaf, I figured that cycle number 6 wouldn't work the same as all the others but it did, I would enjoy yourself and have a few, it really won't hurt x


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

thanks everyone this is all really useful and helpful.

Hope - you made me laugh!!

Goldbunny - lol you know me too well : ) I am the type where it would turn into more that one glass but the bucks fizz idea is a great one. Very sensible calm advice thank you. Just dreading this wedding. Ergh!!!

Hmm now I've just got to lose that stone and a half I've put on since the last treatment failed over the next seven weeks. Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Haha Hope! Quick tip on the crafty *** front for NHS patients.... I quit smoking years ago but was out over Xmas and after a few drinks I almost caved.......well, all I can say is that I'm very glad I didn't! When we went for our injection training they made us breath into a carbon monoxide detector, which would have come up as positive had I have smoked.......apparently quite a few couples had been caught out by this before and had their NHS cycles cancelled! I think they got the funding back after a few months and a smoking cessation course but still!! xx


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone - yikes I don't smoke but if I did that would be scary! Good advice Ali x


----------

